# Australia and China



## Itsbigdave (Feb 10, 2014)

I am flying to Australia for 2 and a half weeks on Thursday will be visiting Sydney, Ayers Rock, Cairns and Brisbane  and was wondering if anyone could recommend some good locations to visit for photo opportunities. 
Also on the flight back to the UK I have 3 days in Beijing so any advice for there would be great too 

Thanks 
Dave


----------

